# Axcel 4500 sight help



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

redman said:


> Is a axcel a 20 click sight and wil it work with archers advantage .
> Thanks for info


Yes. It is 20x32 and WILL work with AA. You just gotta do a little math.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

redman said:


> Is a axcel a 20 click sight and wil it work with archers advantage .
> Thanks for info


IS the harmonic dampener needed on sight bar for less vibration ?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

redman said:


> IS the harmonic dampener needed on sight bar for less vibration ?


The one I have has the dampener in it but I was shooting a Mathews when I bought it. I know of some folks that shoot it without the dampener and don't seem to mind. I personally haven't shot one without it yet so I really don't know.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

any more info


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

redman said:


> any more info


One of the best sights going. I loved my 4500. You will be very very happy with that sight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What are you looking for? :noidea: 

It's no different from using a Sure Loc or ANTS or Shibuya....


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I have the 4500 that i purchased the first year they came out, I think 3 years ago now, anyways I got the dampener in it, I figured it can't hurt anything to have the dampener on it and any help you can provide to the sight to keep it come from coming loose helps. Needless to say I have been extremely pleased with this sight, and in 09 Axcel did modify their 2nd/3rd axis adjustment to using 2 screws on each lockdown instead of 1 for each like mine has, which is a plus. While I haven't had any problems with this coming loose myself personally, I have witnessed it from a couple of others but I am very happy with mine and when I purchase a second target sight for another setup I will be going with this again.

Also if you have Archers Advantage already if you do an update for it, the Truball should be listed in the drop down for the sight choice on the clicks setting, at least it is for mine.


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

redman said:


> Is a axcel a 20 click sight and wil it work with archers advantage .
> Thanks for info



Yes, it's 20 clicks = 1 on the sight scale, but be aware on these sights it's 40 clicks for a full 360 rotation of the knob (unlike Sure-Loc, Shibuya, etc.) so you move an incrment of 2 on the sight scale for each 360 rotation of the knob. It takes a little time getting used to, especially when using the speed adjust, but after a few field rounds it became 2nd nature.


----------

